# The number of tags you tried to add to this thread.....



## kleenex

The number of tags you tried to add to this thread exceeded the maximum number of tags by 2.

The number of tags you tried to add to this thread exceeded the maximum number of tags by 1.

Yes.  This annoying error has occurred top me in past couple of days when tyring to post to this place.....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sorry about this, there are strange things going on in the forums lately.  I will have the techs take a look.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry about this, there are strange things going on in the forums lately.  I will have the techs take a look.



PF what is a tag?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Searchable terms, in these forums usually ingredients to search by.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Searchable terms, in these forums usually ingredients to search by.



Thank you. I got it. Understood.


----------



## Janet H

kleenex said:


> The number of tags you tried to add to this thread exceeded the maximum number of tags by 2.
> 
> The number of tags you tried to add to this thread exceeded the maximum number of tags by 1.
> 
> Yes.  This annoying error has occurred top me in past couple of days when tyring to post to this place.....




Any added info you can provide would be helpful to track this down..

Did it happen in any particular section?  

What browser are you using?

Were you starting a new thread or responding to one?


----------



## kleenex

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Searchable terms, in these forums usually ingredients to search by.



But this error occurred for me also in the off topic forum!!

And yes this occurred when I was trying to start a new thread in off topic and in the desert forum.


----------



## Dawgluver

kleenex said:


> But this error occurred for me also in the off topic forum!!
> 
> And yes this occurred when I was trying to start a new thread in off topic and in the desert forum.



No worries, Janet's on it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kleenex said:


> But this error occurred for me also in the off topic forum!!
> 
> And yes this occurred when I was trying to start a new thread in off topic and in the desert forum.



Kleenex,

could you answer these questions from Janet:

Any added info you can provide would be helpful to track this down..

Did it happen in any particular section?  

What browser are you using?

Were you starting a new thread or responding to one?                   		


You responded to my post to Addie.


----------



## kleenex

First the chrome browser then I thought if I tried Firefiox I could post.....  NOPE...  Same errors...


----------



## Hoot

Kleenex, look near the bottom of the thread. You should see a line for tags. Look over to the right where it says edit tags. Click edit tags and uncheck all of them.
I hope that will help, if not you may need to PM an admin, unless you already have.


----------



## kleenex

Hoot said:


> Kleenex, look near the bottom of the thread. You should see a line for tags. Look over to the right where it says edit tags. Click edit tags and uncheck all of them.
> I hope that will help, if not you may need to PM an admin, unless you already have.



Again this even happens in the Off topic forum....  I do not see a line for tags in that forum.


----------



## FrankZ

This is being chased by the dev team.


----------



## Addie

kleenex said:


> Again this even happens in the Off topic forum....  I do not see a line for tags in that forum.



Kleenix, the tags button is right under the green button for quick of the last posting for that thread. Very easy to miss.


----------



## joesfolk

I just got this message in the general questions forum when I tried to post a short paragragh.  I posted a different shorter question that worked when I submitted it.


----------



## giggler

*I can't post at all tags*

I can't post at all, too many tags

I use Mozilla

Eric, Austin, TX.


----------



## Golfgar4

*Posting Problems*

What's up with this error message I keep getting about 1 too many tags on a new post I'm trying to make? It won't let me post, and I'm not attaching any tags.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

This is a problem that has been sent to the site developers, sorry you are having problems.


----------



## Golfgar4

Thank you.  Is there anything I can do in the mean time?  Or do we need to just wait it out?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Golfgar4 said:


> Thank you.  Is there anything I can do in the mean time?  Or do we need to just wait it out?



It's a holiday weekend, there is no workaround.  Nothing that we know as Admins has worked in resolving the problem.


----------



## Alix

Any update on this issue? I want to post a question about pickling carrots but can't do it!


----------



## Golfgar4

I've not seen any official updates yet, but I have learned that if you keep trying, your post should go through. IT took one of mine 4 tries before it finally was posted. The same thing happens with attaching pictures. Just keep trying until your post works.

I'm sure the techies are working on the problems and will have them sorted out in short order. Until then, just be P A T I E N T.


----------



## Alix

It doesn't seem to be about number of tries for me. I didn't count the number of times I tried to post a new thread, but it was more than 4. I eventually started tinkering with the title of the threads and trying in other subfora, I'm only having limited success. I hope like heck this gets fixed ASAP, the only reason I'm patient so far is because of the folks I know so well here. Otherwise I'd probably long ago have said screw it and moved along.


----------



## Golfgar4

I hear what you're saying. I posted a new thread with a picture attached, no tags, and it worked perfectly the first time. I then tried posting a new second thread exactly the same way as the first, and it wouldn't work because I had "1 more tag than the maximum". I didn't use any tags, and after at least 20 tries, I gave up.

Very frustrating.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have sent another SOS to those that know better than I do.


----------



## Golfgar4

Thanks!


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have sent another SOS to those that know better than I do.


 
The last thing they need is food


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> The last thing they need is food



If we don't feed the code monkey's they stop working...


----------



## pacanis

Well by all means then, more stuff on a shingle for the monkeys.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

*The number of tags you tried to add to this thread exceeded the maximum number of tag*

The number of tags you tried to add to this thread exceeded the maximum number of tags by 1.

I didn't have any tags. What's the problem?


----------



## pacanis

Join the club. This has been happening to a lot of folks.


----------



## Andy M.

I wonder if this issue is related to the can't post pictures issue.


----------



## pacanis

They did crop up about the same time.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Andy M. said:


> I wonder if this issue is related to the can't post pictures issue.



I didn't have any pictures. It was solely a text post.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

I'm really getting pixxed off. I have an ordinary question with no tags, no graphics, no special text at all, and I'm getting this error.

If I can't post a totally only text question then what use is this forum?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

I tried to post an example of my problem here but the forum says I have too many tags and won't let me post my example.


----------



## Dawgluver

This is weird.  PF has again contacted the code monkeys, and they have been fed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

This problem has been sent to the site developers, it is being looked at.  At least that is what I've been told.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have merged all 4 threads.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I posted a thread, added some tags and a photo.  I'm not getting the same error that others are.  Dunno, sorry folks!


----------



## kleenex

I tried ton post a recipe in the deserts area in both version 1.0 and version 3.0 of the forum and both said I had four tags too many...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have once again nudged the PTB...


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

I was posting a topic "Can I freeze sliced smoked salmon?" and a bit of discussion about how my previously local supermarket Super King has smoked salmon (lox) at about 1/4 the cost of mainstream markets, except SK is now about 20 miles away and all the mainstream supermarkets are 5 minutes away. I'll try and post the topic again.

If it doesn't work I'll see if I can quote my post in this topic. One thing all software engineers know, you need a test case example that fails before you can fix an intermittent or infrequent software answer.

Who knows? Maybe they fixed it already....


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Okay, here's yer test case. Attempted to post in _Fish & Seafood_ section:

title:





> Can you freeze sliced smoked salmon? (lox)


text:





> I moved about 20 miles from the San Fernando Valley to the Santa Clarita Valley. I love my new home but one of the things I had to give up was my local Super King international supermarket in Northridge. I have all the mainstream supermarkets (Ralphs, Albertson's, Von's, Vallarta, Trader Joe's and Whole Foods Market) within a short distance, but I miss Super King because they have a huge selection of international foods and really, really inexpensive smoked salmon, more than double the price at SK.
> 
> Local supermarkets sell lox for about $32/lb, SK sells nicer lox for $14/lb.
> 
> I get out to the SK area every week or 10 days, not worth driving out specifically to shop there. I visited a few days ago and bought about 4 lb. of lox. It seems to last pretty long. I've bought 3 packages before, ate lox on a bagel every morning, and it was still good when I ran out.
> 
> But it would be really good if I can buy it in bulk and just freeze most of the packages. (Packages are around a pound each.)
> 
> So my question: how does sliced salmon fare in the freezer? I would move a package from freezer to refrigerator a few days before I run out.
> 
> Will this work?



forum response:





> 1. The number of tags you tried to add to this thread exceeded the maximum number of tags by 1.



BTW could somebody please answer my question? I got 4 packages and I'd like to freeze a couple of them. This stuff is expensive (but I love it) and I don't want to find out how long it takes to go bad in your refrigerator.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Oh, by the way, if you're a moderator or administrator be sure to log out and log in to a test account with ordinary member privileges. That's one thing I learned while developing forum software, that mods/admins are often excused from rules that are enforced on normal members.

If you're a mod/admin who is testing software you need a test account with ordinary member privileges.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Well so much for that, then...it let me post your topic.


----------



## Dawgluver

LatteCaffeine deCappucino said:


> okay, I finally got registered as a test account...be back in a bit after seeing what I can post.



 We know you're there!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

LatteCaffeine deCappucino said:


> The first one would not let me use tags, I deleted the tags and it let me post.  My second post, I did not even try to do tags and it would not allow me to post, it doesn't even give me an option now for adding or subtracting tags.



Just to make it clear, I don't use tags and my test scenario above did not involve any tags. I have never used the "tag" feature.

If you posted my question I hope I can finally get a answer. My lox may be spoiling as I type. I like lox 'n bagels, cream cheese and onions, but I'll have to eat it every day for more than a month if I can't freeze my lox.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

I hope my test scenario will help the forum software development team to find the problem that prevented me from posting this topic myself.


----------



## vitauta

aw pf, look, a new latte has joined the forum.  and she seems to be of like temperament as your latte....


----------



## bundly

I just tried to post my first thread. It will not let me because I am exceeding my tags by one.

I do not even know what a tag is. I simply wrote a message and clicked post.

Firefox browser.


----------



## FrankZ

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I'm really getting pixxed off. I have an ordinary question with no tags, no graphics, no special text at all, and I'm getting this error.
> 
> If I can't post a totally only text question then what use is this forum?



Thanks.

We try really hard to make DC useful.  Sometimes code does unexpected things.  

This is something the code developers are looking in to.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

I see that the first report of the problem occurred on August 28th. I'm curious when the forum software was last upgraded.

Also, just a suggestion, vBulletin should offer a patch that simply disables the number of tags check, until they've fixed the problem.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

I just tryed to post a recipe in the Sauces, Marinades, Rubs- 
	Dry Rubs & Mops and got the "number of tags exceeded by two" message*.
*I changed the title from "Muskoka BBQ Sauce" to "Muskoka Sauce" and it was accepted no problem.


----------



## Dawgluver

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> I just tryed to post a recipe in the Sauces, Marinades, Rubs-
> Dry Rubs & Mops and got the "number of tags exceeded by two" message.
> I changed the title from "Muskoka BBQ Sauce" to "Muskoka Sauce" and it was accepted no problem.



This is just strange.  And I am of totally no help.

Can you get a DC app?  Have had no problem with the iPad DC app, other than Parse Errors and Time Outs.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Dawgluver said:


> This is just strange.  And I am of totally no help.
> 
> Can you get a DC app?  Have had no problem with the iPad DC app, other than Parse Errors and Time Outs.



Is there an Android app? I just recently picked up a Kobo Arc.


----------



## Dawgluver

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Is there an Android app? I just recently picked up a Kobo Arc.



I think there is.  Check out the Android online store, it will be free.  I know there's a DC app for iPhone/iPad as I have 'em.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

We have it on Mrs Dawg's iPhone but there is no way I can type on that thing.


----------



## FrankZ

The development team thinks they have this sorted.


----------



## powerplantop

FrankZ said:


> The development team thinks they have this sorted.



Perhaps now they can fix so we can post pics again.


----------



## Tech Admin

Testing the posting of pics:









What problems are you having posting pics?


----------



## powerplantop

Before I could use the BBcode from Flickr and my pics would show up. Not to long ago that stopped working. 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/40726522@N02/9703288688/" title="Kimchi spaghetti recipe by powerplantop, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7300/9703288688_167afd503d_z.jpg" width="640" height="425" alt="Kimchi spaghetti recipe"></a>

When I tried using the pic info the picture does not show. 






As a normal user I can not see where to add a pic.


----------



## Tech Admin

That is not BBCODE, it is HTML.


----------



## powerplantop

Tech Admin said:


> That is not BBCODE, it is HTML.



It used to work. Now it does not.


----------



## Tech Admin

This is bbcode:


		PHP:
	

[IMG]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7300/9703288688_167afd503d_z.jpg[/IMG]


Which looks like this:


----------



## Tech Admin

We have never allowed HTML here, that would be most insecure.


----------



## powerplantop

Looks like something changed on Flickr if I had to click BBCode again. Now I can post. 




Kimchi spaghetti recipe by powerplantop, on Flickr


----------



## Tech Admin

Great.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Give the monkeys whatever they want for dessert please!!!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Just as a test, I thought I would post a pick of my new ATV.


----------



## taxlady

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Is there an Android app? I just recently picked up a Kobo Arc.


Yup, I'm using it on my Android phone. It hiccups with photos, but usually works, even when it says it isn't.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Just as a test, I thought I would post a pick of my new ATV.



Shrek wants one, too!!!  He already has a helmet!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek wants one, too!!!  He already has a helmet!



  And suspenders and a belt!


----------



## Hoot

Dawgluver said:


> And suspenders and a belt!


I like it, and I admire the use of proper safety gear!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Tech Admin said:


> We have never allowed HTML here, that would be most insecure.



Most forums do not allow HTML. It was amusing, once I was a mod on a forum where we had one forum section that allowed HTML, to play with, and we destroyed topics so bad it was hilarious.

I could totally destroy any topic if allowed HTML (I'm fluent) but of course I wouldn't want to do that here, not unless the topic was intentionally how to destroy a topic with carefully crafted HTML.


----------

